# I found Big Bud



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You got to see this tractor built in 1977.....

Regards, Mike

I Found Big Bud! | AGWEB.com


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not to nit pick, but even at $4 farm diesel, that's only $4000 to fill the tank. Even at the insane price of fuel in England at roughly $10.80 a gallon it'd cost $10,800. Original cost was $300,000.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Not to nit pick, but even at $4 farm diesel, that's only $4000 to fill the tank. Even at the insane price of fuel in England at roughly $10.80 a gallon it'd cost $10,800. Original cost was $300,000.


Your right Marty.....thats what I get for posting that close to my bedtime. Oh well....I shall correct my mis-statement!

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There is a couple around here but they are not the biggest one.Big Bud had various sizes.

Find it hard to belieive $300,000 in 1977.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Interesting that it has 20,000 hrs on it. They must have used pretty good components through out to make it economical to run it that long.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I know that Big Bud has been to quite a few farm shows. I always wondered about the logistics of moving that monster to all of the different shows and what had to be disassembled and then put back together ?


----------

